
IBM AI can predict with 95 percent accuracy which employees will quit - ohjeez
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/03/ibm-ai-can-predict-with-95-percent-accuracy-which-employees-will-quit.html
======
PaulHoule
In that article, Gina Rometty seems to be working overtime to get an age
discrimination lawsuit. She can't get enough of "Gen Z" because even
Millennials are too old.

She doesn't get that the only reason you would hire IBM is that IBM has
history and experience. If you want a bunch of freshers who don't know
anything to wreck your project you can do it cheaper with Wipro or Infosys.

------
techimperial
This seems like more sales hype out of IBM. Is the "secret sauce" that the AI
is using, simply a search history monitor to see if employees are on job
search websites? Or maybe 95 percent of IBM employees want to quit any way.

------
mindcrime
Doing PCA on the dataset shows that "current_employer" is the most significant
feature... and when that field is set to "IBM", the predicted
"quit_probability" is 100%.

